# Gaggia Classic Solenoid Nut



## arjunmal (May 10, 2017)

This week I bought a used Gaggia Classic, and to my dismay there was hardly any flow through the grouphead. Thankfully, the forums have been a great help, so I cleaned the grouphead, and when that didn't work I opened up the machine to clear out the solenoid and descale the boiler. However, I've run into a little bit of a problem; I can't for the life of me undo the nut on the solenoid valve. Does anyone have any tips for undoing it? Or could I just leave the valve in some descaler and just hope for the best?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I presume you mean the large brass nut on the solenoid body, not the one holding the black box.

You can hold the solenoid carefully in a vice or you can screw it to a piece of wood to hold it while you undo the nut 19 mm / 3/4" I think it is.

Do not poke the solenoid with wire etc or you may cause damage. Take note of the parts as you take it apart.


----------



## arjunmal (May 10, 2017)

Brilliant, thanks so much! I managed to open it up, do you happen to know why there might be coffee oil build up in the solenoid itself?


----------

